# What’s the best value?



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Hyside. Hands down, hypalon, not plastic, quality, handling, longevity, ticks all the boxes..


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Do you care if it's made in the US or not?


----------



## nervouswater (Jun 3, 2008)

As someone who owns two Hysides, I would say the best value is RMR. I owned one for 5 years without any issues whatsoever and I have a bunch of friends who have them with similar experiences. The only real negative to them for me is the weight and inability to roll, both of which appear to not be an issue for you. However, if you’re looking for the most bomber boat and price isn’t an issue, I would go Hyside.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

My top two options would be the Hyside and Aire. No issues with the RMR on my end, would just be my 3rd choice if the price and where it was made was more of a priority. RMR has come a long ways. The original boats were ehh quality. I haven't heard of any issues with the current ones. I worked for a rental/outfitter place and we had a ton of RMRs. Loved using the storm, the perfect size.


----------



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

I own two rmrs. Phatcat for situations you describe and a 14’ for fishing and overnights. No complaints. Boats are tough and yeah heavy. As a young guy the price tag was a great entry point into the whitewater world.


----------



## VanHalli (May 5, 2020)

I'm not really saying anything that hasn't already been said in this thread, but just chiming in with my experience as well. I ran an old, hand-me-down, patched up ugly ass frankenstein Hyside for many years as a broke dirtbag until I decided to buy new. Loved that boat. As a slightly less broke dirtbag these days I went with an RMR based off price point and a friends recommendation, and I am definitely not disappointed. As other's have said, it's fuckin heavy and rolling it up is pretty much a no go, but if you aren't bothered by that along with it coming from overseas, it's hard to pass on that price. I've had it for 3 seasons now and haven't run into a single issue, the rubber has held up incredibly well. The drop stitch flooring does track kind of funky if you go with one of those, but you get used it right away. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Its not a 10' boat...but I'll make anyone a deal on of those "old, hand-me-down, patched up ugly ass frankenstein Hysides" that VanHalli mentioned. Got one sitting in my garage right now. Needs a bit of TLC but lots of life left.

As to the original question... Hyside is worth the extra money over the RMR IMHO. Cub is pretty expensive and I don't think the design is as versatile as the Mini-Max or Storm. I had a Mini-Max for a couple years and it was great for r2/r3 paddle duty, worked great for day trips with a miminal oar frame, and you could load it down surprisingly heavy for basic multi-day duty. Storm definitely works for that but, as many have mentioned, is heavier and MUCH harder to roll. If you want a Mini-Max in a reasonable time frame... @BGillespie at Jordan River Boatworks has a bunch coming in March and April and they are looking for buyers.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

There is something nice about having a light weight raft and being able to roll it small for transport, temporary storage, etc. I've had a late 90's 10 foot NRS Otter self bailer (the original mini-max) for years and it rolls to about the same size as a solo Aire Tributary TomCat and doesn't weigh much more. I just looked at the weight of the RMR Storm - 103 lbs? Wow, that's over 1/3 more weight than a mini-max.


----------



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

I own a Hyside Mini Max (2018 I think) and a 2014 RMR 14'. Your thread title is asking about the best _value._ For me, value means most bang for the buck - best compromise of features and price. For _value_, I would say the RMR Storm will be the best. It serves all the same purposes of the Mini Max or Cub, but at a much nicer price point. You said storage and weight aren't an issue, and since those are some of the main reasons to go with the other models I think you will get what you are looking for from the Storm while saving significantly on cost. You might be compromising a bit on longevity and handling, but I think the cost savings outweigh those compromises for your intended use. That being said, I went with the Mini Max over the Storm because I really wanted the lightest boat available in this size (Storm is much heavier, not just a little), and I was looking at it as hopefully a life-long purchase which I thought the materials and reputation of Hyside was better suited for. (I was also able to get a good deal on a demo model, so that helped a lot too). I am very happy with the boat, but suspect I would be happy with a Storm as well. I am also happy with my 14' RMR boat. It had some delamination at a seam at one point, which was repaired under warranty. No issues otherwise and it is still going strong. If money was no issue I would go Hyside all the way (and would have done the same with my 14er if I could have), but when cost is a factor I think RMR offers great value.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I have used both the mini Max and the aire cub on class 4 water and will say that the hyside mini max is a much better boat. Unfortunately the air cub is a bit narrower than the max which does not make for a stable 4 person boat and even for two you are almost still hitting shoulders. The thwart set up is also a little bit odd.

If you’re never going to roll it and don’t care about it lasting very long buy the RMR otherwise you’ll never regret buying a hyside.

edit. I forgot to mention I also own a max 12.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Its not a 10' boat...but I'll make anyone a deal on of those "old, hand-me-down, patched up ugly ass frankenstein Hysides" that VanHalli mentioned. Got one sitting in my garage right now. Needs a bit of TLC but lots of life left.
> 
> As to the original question... Hyside is worth the extra money over the RMR IMHO. Cub is pretty expensive and I don't think the design is as versatile as the Mini-Max or Storm. I had a Mini-Max for a couple years and it was great for r2/r3 paddle duty, worked great for day trips with a miminal oar frame, and you could load it down surprisingly heavy for basic multi-day duty. Storm definitely works for that but, as many have mentioned, is heavier and MUCH harder to roll. If you want a Mini-Max in a reasonable time frame... @BGillespie at Jordan River Boatworks has a bunch coming in March and April and they are looking for buyers.


How much?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

westwatercuban said:


> How much?


I'll send you a PM.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Hyside…biggest upfront cost but lowest long term cost. It’ll still be going long after the others are in a landfill. Great, highly versatile boats. been rocking a Hyside or Avon since 2004. 2018 one I have now will probably outlast me. short term is it may or may not be in stock and requires putting in a order where getting it might be a long way off.
next would be Aire.
f RMR.


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

Some companies specialize In making rafts and whitewater gear. Others make them as an aside to other operations. It's hard to compare apples to oranges. 

Small Hypalon rafts are nice. They aren't much bigger than an IK. They fit in a car or SUV rolled and can inflate and rig in a few minutes. Easier on the back...a little harder on the wallet.


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

I think the crux is how often do you plan on rolling it? RMR was the value solution for me. Happy with it but a different story if I was stuffing it in a Subaru.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2020)

I've had Storm since 2018. It's been great. I run it mostly as a 2 man fishing raft with a simple frame and transport and store it rolled folded in the wallet storage bag thing it came with. The size of it folded up is pretty manageable single handed and it goes in a the back of a subaru with no issues. I've been pretty hard on it and it has held up exceptionally well. I'm at a place where I could afford a Mini-Max but I'd still choose the RMR for a 10.5' raft if I had to do it again. With the Storm, I don't stress about letting friends borrow it or going too long between cleanings. With a $4,000 boat, I would feel obligated to take better care of it and wouldn't want other people getting too close to it.


----------



## tcookson (Dec 14, 2009)

Nanko said:


> I think the crux is how often do you plan on rolling it? RMR was the value solution for me. Happy with it but a different story if I was stuffing it in a Subaru.


Agreed. I've got an RMR Storm. It's super fun. Daugher and I R2 it out of the back of a Subaru. t'll fit, but rolling it sure is a bitch. Hysides roll much easier. If I had it to do over gain I'd look harder at the extra $ for a MiniMax.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hyside mini max without a doubt. Tough as nails. I don’t think the RMRs are as tough as most are saying, or they’re just running easy high volume creeks/rivers….. Hyside will have better resale value/potential also.


----------



## Jwcinpk (11 mo ago)

Consensus seems to be Hyside is a better boat and that’s why it’s more expensive. I think that’s the route I’m going. I see them in stock at Colorado Kayak Supply…besides the aforementioned, has anybody got a line on one in stock? The closer to Kentucky the better. I’ll be down around the Nantahala around the 10th of March as well…


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, I agree that the Hyside is a better boat and the market is fairly rational - more better = more money.

For me, I could see many more situations where I would want to roll a small boat than a big boat. If we're heading from Colorado to Idaho or something and want to fit in one rig, it makes way more sense to roll the little boat than the 16 footer with a frame etc. So hypalon would be helpful.

I'd also consider your specific use case. Are you going to be using this boat once or twice a year for five years? Then it's probably worth saving some money. But if you're going to be on the river 30 days a year for 10+ years, then I'd recommend the "buy once cry once" approach.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Give Brandon at hyside a call, he generally knows who has what, and where


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

craven_morhead said:


> But if you're going to be on the river 30 days a year for 10+ years


There is enough water for that?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

westwatercuban said:


> There is enough water for that?


I think the answer to that question lies and how far you are willing to drive


----------



## GNWRR (Mar 16, 2017)

My vote would also be a minimax for weight reasons and packing. RMR may be a great boat if you're on a budget but they are heavy. Another option that you might consider is the new Sotar Rogue Series. I had a chance to paddle a few different sizes down at the BoatSmith festival mid this month. Amazingly light. Rafting Magazine did a writeup you can find here.


----------

